
A Selfie with a Serial Killer - rahuldottech
https://shkspr.mobi/blog/2019/11/a-selfie-with-a-serial-killer/
======
m12k
I'm kind of perplexed to find this at the top of the front page of Hacker
News. It seems, if not entirely devoid of actual information, then pretty
close. Is there some context I'm not aware of, that would explain its
popularity?

~~~
gordon_freeman
I think the purpose is to bring attention to the kind of digital world we live
in where we have so many digital images with others intentionally or
unintentionally taken by us or others that may end up going viral someday
causing harm to an individual’s reputation.

------
michalu
Yes you can't judge for acquaintance with someone who turns out to be an evil
person. You can't know. My best friend I've lost contact with for a few years,
went down the wrong path and ended up in jail ... what does it say about me?

Sadly, it will always be an effective technique to take down your political
opponents because of how our brain processes that information. It's also
guaranteed to generate clicks for any journalist who takes the effort to find
some dirt on a famous person.

A downside of selfie and photo obsession culture we're living in now.

~~~
lcall
For someone inadvertently in a photo, even if they were in a bad association
or activity: while I think that trust should be based only on behavior over
time, I know that forgiveness is required of all of us, and what we are is
more important than what we used to be.

(To avoid overly long opinions, I wrote more about trust and forgiveness here,
in hopefully a skimmable (a very simple site), for what it may be worth. It
represents my collected notes and thinking from over a long time:
[http://lukecall.net/e-9223372036854602995.html](http://lukecall.net/e-9223372036854602995.html)
)

------
scarejunba
Right. So I assume we shouldn't judge someone on the basis of a photograph
they've taken with someone else. Guilt by association and all that.

Seems fair.

~~~
taneq
Yep, but in the heat of a witch-hunt you can bet that any such photograph will
be weaponised.

------
pja
Is this meant to be some commentary on the Prince Andrew thing?

